# Kein Festplattenzugriff möglich! Hilfe..



## TonightWeRide (8. August 2006)

Hallo, ich hab folgendes Problem  :


Ich habe letztens meine Hauptfestplatte mit dem Betriebssystem WinXP Pro formatiert und wieder installiert. Soweit so gut. Nun hab ich aber das Problem das meine zweite Festplatte  80 GB (Samsung) die in NTFS formatiert ist nicht funktioniert. 
Genauer gesagt, im Arbeitsplatz werden keine Partitionen angezeigt. Es müssten aber 3 stück seien. Es wird nur eine angezeigt. Wenn diese anklicke kommt folgede Meldung " _Der Datenträger in Laufwerk D: ist nicht formatiert. Soll er jetzt formatiert werden?_"  Natürlich will ich nicht formatieren, da sonst mehere Gigabyte verlohren gingen, die sehr wertvoll sind.
Durch ein Festplatten Recovery Programm kann ich aber die Festplatte und Ihre 3 Partitionen anschauen und durch die einzehlnen Ordner gehen, aber nicht benutzen. Nur anschauen. Das heißt die Daten sind alle vorhanden. Ich weiß nur nicht wie ich sie Windows XP wieder lesbar machen soll. Sammt den 3 Partitionen.

*Hat jemand eine Idee? *


----------



## chmee (9. August 2006)

1. Versuchen, über Systemsteuerung/Verwaltung/Datenträgerverwaltung die Partitionen
neu anzumelden.
1a. Wenn das gelungen ist, mit rechter Maustaste als Admin die Benutzerrechte wieder
übernehmen.

2. Mit ner Knoppix CD drauf lesend zugreifen und auf ne andere HDD sichern.

3. Es mit Testdisk versuchen - http://www.computerbase.de/downloads/software/systemprogramme/festplatten/testdisk/

mfg chmee


----------

